# Poor little thing



## boisterous_billy (Oct 12, 2010)

I was sitting in my dining room when i heard a thud i turned and looked
out of the window and i see this robin splattered on the floor and feathers stuck to the window :gasp: so i rushed outside and picked him/her up both wings were sticking out :help:so i took it in and sat there plucking all its little broken feathers from it checked its wings and all that and noticed one of its eyes was not right so i cleaned it all up and put it in a open box for awhile.


An hr or so later he/she had perked up and was looking fine so i picked it up and took it ouside and it looked at me to say thank you and took of. :beer8::lol2:

And here is the pics.











Have you done anything like this be nice to hear about them.


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

Good job : victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor little bird, he looks like he was very concussed. Im glad it recovered and flew off.
Well done for helping:2thumb:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Good job sir!

I tend to cause traffic jams by stopping to move hedgehogs out of the road


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Aww bless it  Tough little creatures aren't they


----------



## guardian (Jan 8, 2011)

awsome, i love robins we have a few on the farm, i think after little wrens, my favorite.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

awww, well done you.

i did try and rescue a squab a few years back. it was on the pavement down the high street. no sign of adult pigeons at all. being a sunday there was not much open to try and get any kind of help.

it was quite distressed, so i placed my oakleys in front of it and the reflection calmed it down a bit. my friend then went off to try and find something to put it in, it was in danger of baking in the sun... a korean shop gave us a newspaper which we ripped up for bedding and the only other open shop came up with a box.

it wasn't ideal.

far from it...













we left it under some shade, with food scattered around to try and entice adult pigeons.


----------

